
Hands-on: Blue Hydra can expose the all-too-unhidden world of Bluetooth - tetraodonpuffer
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2016/09/hands-on-blue-hydra-can-expose-the-all-too-unhidden-world-of-bluetooth/
======
tetraodonpuffer
I wonder if the alarm industry has started working on using this kind of
information, after all in certain applications _any_ unknown BT IDs coming
into range would be cause for an alarm or at least a notification

